# Drivers not installing



## g_what

I am on the most current OS (4.1.1 JRO03D). I when I plug the N7 into my computer (Windows 7 32bit) it fails to install the drivers. Does anyone know how to remedy this?


----------



## iPois0n

I would say Asus.com would have them but I just checked and their not there.


----------



## g_what

iPois0n said:


> I would say Asus.com would have them but I just checked and their not there.


I checked the Asus website before posting here. I was disappointed to see that they only had the manual for the N7. Hopefully they update soon. Until then I don't know what to do. Unless someone can find them posted elsewhere.


----------



## dch921

Here is a link to the usb rev 6 drivers from the android sdk that work on the Nexus 7, just got done installing them myself, ADB and FB both work just fine.

https://www.box.com/s/2c25e8bc42ecce400afd


----------



## g_what

Thanks. I'm at work already, so I'll give it a try when I get home.


----------



## g_what

I got it working. I actually didn't even download the drivers you posted. I think I may have figured out what was wrong, so I now have a question to validate my theory...

My N7 was previously set to allow USB Debugging. This was when the drivers would not install. I decided to try plugging it in with USB Debugging off, and the drivers installed instantly. Will the drivers only install if the device is NOT on USB Debug mode, or was this just some coincidence where the tablet just decided to cooperate with the computer?


----------



## htowngtr

I used these after my nexus got stuck in fastboot (wouldn't respond to power button)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766220


----------



## BennyJr

htowngtr said:


> I used these after my nexus got stuck in fastboot (wouldn't respond to power button)
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1766220


Does fastboot commands work? It looks like it says they wont work..


----------



## htowngtr

BennyJr said:


> Does fastboot commands work? It looks like it says they wont work..


works great for me


----------



## nhat

I had to upgrade to the naked usb driver 0.7 before I could get Win7 to recognize it with adb and fastboot


----------



## Synaptic13

i know noob question ...but how do I install these?

edit: nvm got 'err done


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Just a thought. You should share how you got it done to help others

SGSIII


----------



## artvandelay440

FormeriPhoney said:


> Just a thought. You should share how you got it done to help others
> 
> SGSIII


device manager>right click your device>update drivers>browse computer for file>navigate to sdk folder location/extras/google/usb_driver folder, then hit next to install.


----------



## th3taman

g_what said:


> I got it working. I actually didn't even download the drivers you posted. I think I may have figured out what was wrong, so I now have a question to validate my theory...
> 
> My N7 was previously set to allow USB Debugging. This was when the drivers would not install. I decided to try plugging it in with USB Debugging off, and the drivers installed instantly. Will the drivers only install if the device is NOT on USB Debug mode, or was this just some coincidence where the tablet just decided to cooperate with the computer?


This didn't work actually.









*EDIT: FOUND FIX*
What did work was switching from MTP to PTP under Settings>Storage. When I did that, device drivers installed correctly and adb recognized my device. I was able to unlock the bootloader, root, and install custom recovery.


----------



## beaumac

thetaman said:


> This didn't work actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: FOUND FIX*
> What did work was switching from MTP to PTP under Settings>Storage. When I did that, device drivers installed correctly and adb recognized my device. I was able to unlock the bootloader, root, and install custom recovery.


+1 I had same problem, this fixed it. Please bump to top of thread


----------



## mikdiamon

thetaman said:


> This didn't work actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: FOUND FIX*
> What did work was switching from MTP to PTP under Settings>Storage. When I did that, device drivers installed correctly and adb recognized my device. I was able to unlock the bootloader, root, and install custom recovery.


been trying all day.Worked great, Thanks!


----------



## bd177

g_what said:


> I got it working. I actually didn't even download the drivers you posted. I think I may have figured out what was wrong, so I now have a question to validate my theory...
> 
> My N7 was previously set to allow USB Debugging. This was when the drivers would not install. I decided to try plugging it in with USB Debugging off, and the drivers installed instantly. Will the drivers only install if the device is NOT on USB Debug mode, or was this just some coincidence where the tablet just decided to cooperate with the computer?


There are 2 different drivers at play here, one that connects the nexus as a usb drive and one that connects as an adb driver when the "USB debugging mode" is turned on. You can see the 2 different devices your nexus is in your Device manager.


----------

